# 1988 Chevy Blazer needs plow



## madmaxalaska (Jan 28, 2012)

What brand and size do you recommend for my 1988 Chevy Full size Blazer. Want side to side, up and down full controls from cab.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

What brand do you like? What dealer has the best service in your area. They all have the controls in the cab. Also what is your
Budget. Do you want new or used? This is like asking. What truck is better. I have snoway. Some guys like boss. Fisher. Snowdog. Western. Myers. And a few others. Go with what is best for you. 

I love my Z


----------



## madmaxalaska (Jan 28, 2012)

I have never owned one, so don't have a favorite and I see all the brands mentioned in my area, which is why I am having a hard time deciding. New is fine, and no budget. I want something that is a pleasure to use and reliable. Do you like the V shaped ones? I have been doing all my plowing with my 1958 tractor and it's time for a change!


----------



## nick4634 (Nov 4, 2011)

I personally wouldn't go any bigger than an 8' straight blade. Thats what I had on my k5, and in any snow over 6" I would just lose traction


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

So you are just doing your drive. Helping out the neighbors when it really snow's. V blades are nice. I would go with what dealer has
The best service. And you don't have to drive an hour to get parts snoway has down pressure 250# it works great for back dragging
Do some research on what will fit your year of truck. And go from there. Sorry I can't help you out more.

I love my Z


----------



## madmaxalaska (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks! Was looking at a Hiniker 7 foot blade 449 lbs. I live in the toolies and have to drive an hour to the grocery store so finding the best service might not mean much to me. Hoping to learn which brands have the least problems.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't know much about Hiniker plows. I don't see a lot of them in fort Wayne. And as wight goes my snoway is 445# and its 14 years
Old. Its like any things if you take care of it. It will take care of you. I would get to know fluid film. It the best thing since sliced bread.
I put it on all most every thing.


----------



## madmaxalaska (Jan 28, 2012)

Tell me about Fluid Film......never heard of it and I like sliced bread!


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

They are a sponsor on here. The name of the company is eureka. It dose lots of things. Go to there sponsor site and read all the good
Things about there product.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

I have owned a few old blazers with plows.7.5 foot is perfect size,I`ve allways had Fishers but any brand will do.BTW Blazers plow like tanks because of the weight distribution as opposed to a pick up which is light in the rear.The short wheelbase make them great for driveways.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Like tuna said, Blazers plow like tanks. My first plow truck was a 1979 K5. I would put a 8 foot Western, Fisher or Boss. The truck can handle it with no problem with the leaf springs up front. i would not go any smaller than a 7 1/2 footer. Good luck.


----------



## Chris92789 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a 92 full size blazer. I put a western 7.5 ft on it. I would not go any bigger then that! If anything you would prob. be better with a 7ft plow. The weight is not bad on the front of the truck!


----------



## madmaxalaska (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for your input, I sure appreciate it!


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

madmaxalaska;1432590 said:


> What brand and size do you recommend for my 1988 Chevy Full size Blazer. Want side to side, up and down full controls from cab.


Western is a durable and affordable brand, mabye a 7'6" to start.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

8 foot vee plow would be fantastic.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

isnt an 8ft v plow alot for a small wheelbase halfton chassis? 7'6" straight sounds ideal


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

randomb0b123;1433129 said:


> isnt an 8ft v plow alot for a small wheelbase halfton chassis? 7'6" straight sounds ideal


Not for a Chevy...


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

wasnt going for brand offense, i drive a chevy everyday. 280k miles and going strong. just seems like alot of weight for a k5


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Same frame/axle as a K20


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

what about front axle? its same as a 3/4 ton?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Both would have a GM Corporate 10 bolt. Same wheel bearings, ball joints, axle shafts.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i did not know that, so the only difference is leaf springs?


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

Your Blazer is a half ton chassis , front and rear , 3/4 ton available on the big Suburban and trucks ! 7'6" is the correct size for your vehicle . If you go smaller you will be running over your banks on every curve . If you go bigger , you have more weight than your Blazer can handle for any length of time . It will lug the 8' plow , but it will wear front end parts serverely ! I used to have a full sized Bronco with a 7'6" Fisher , and it was a plowing son of a gun , it'd keep going with snow coming over the hood . They are very slick driveway rigs , as long as you can back up with your mirrors , if you can't , you will be backing into all kinds of stuff !


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

oneoldsap;1433269 said:


> Your Blazer is a half ton chassis , front...


Which is the same as a 3/4 ton in that generation. Only difference up front is two more lug nuts on the wheels.


----------



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

Throw some 1 ton springs under the front and put any plow you want on it. Personally I have an 8 1/2' Meyer on the front of my Blazer, it barley even squats the front.. That thing is a snow pushing animal. You may also want to look into reinforcing the steering box, other than that, good to go.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

madmaxalaska;1432735 said:


> Thanks! Was looking at a Hiniker 7 foot blade 449 lbs. I live in the toolies and have to drive an hour to the grocery store so finding the best service might not mean much to me. Hoping to learn which brands have the least problems.


That's what we have on our 87 Chevy short box. It's been a great plow.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

There really isn't a bad choice these day's between snow plows like Boss, Fisher, Western, Snoway ETC. Anything can break down weather it's new or old. Seeing that you live an hour out of the way, I guess dealer support might not matter out in the middle of no where.

As for blade choice I would go no less than a 7'6 straight blade, if you would like something a little wider, the Fisher 8' HD (717 lbs) is lighter than the Boss 7'6 Trip edge (772lbs) plow, matter of fact my 85 K20 has the 8'6 HD Fisher (731lbs) and the front end barley moves with the blade raised.

Now Boss does not recommend putting a plow on a K5 Blazer/Jimmy (not sure why) these trucks have been plowed with for years and years, but they do have the plow mount for them as do most of the plow manufacturers, you really can't make a bad choice.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

randomb0b123;1433147 said:


> what about front axle? its same as a 3/4 ton?


Dont the old K5's and 3/4ton trucks both have D44's? The 44 on a 3/4ton just has larger nuckles?

To the OP... Like others have said an older k5 will handle a larger plow then their newer counterpart. The sold axle and leaf springs make them much stronger. Hiniker plows are great plows and we have very few problems with them. I would say as long as the plow isn't old and cobbled together it will be fine. I wouldn't bat an eye at putting a 8.5' straight on one. I personally dont like V-plows but I am sure it would take a 8'2". Have you considered a 2" or 4" lift? I am fairly sure those kits are still inexpensive and would help with front end sag and makes them look great. Good luck to you.


----------



## madmaxalaska (Jan 28, 2012)

Lift kit! Hadn't had that in my vision......but love the idea! Thanks for all replies and conversation. It's very helpful.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

NBI Lawn;1434551 said:


> Dont the old K5's and 3/4ton trucks both have D44's? The 44 on a 3/4ton just has larger nuckles?.


The Dana 44 was used from 1976 and older, it was replaced in 1977 with the GM corporate 10 bolt on the K5/K10 &K20's.

I actually have a 1976 Dana 44 under the front of my 85 K20. The manual locking Warn hubs for the 1976 Dana 44 are way more expensive to replace than the hubs on a 10 bolt.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

madmaxalaska;1434637 said:


> Lift kit! Hadn't had that in my vision......but love the idea! Thanks for all replies and conversation. It's very helpful.


If the body's nice and solid then why not, my K20 has a 4" lift.

Here is an old thread you'll like.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=29885


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd go Fisher or Western, or even Boss.


----------

